# Delay Plugin



## ghostnote (Jul 2, 2015)

hey there Guys,

do you have any favorite go to delay?


----------



## José Herring (Jul 2, 2015)

Audio Damage Ricochet.

There are also some good freebees. You on mac or PC?


----------



## Wibben (Jul 2, 2015)

Fabfilter Timeless 2. Great fun to use and a very creative tool


----------



## bryla (Jul 2, 2015)

I have a killer combo that makes for all the situations I need a delay:

Fabfilter Timeless 2
NI Replika


----------



## Anders Wall (Jul 2, 2015)

Mod Delay III and Time Adjuster (I'm on ProTools).


----------



## maraskandi (Jul 2, 2015)

Sountoys Echoboy - great to easily to be able to swing and shuffle and adjust
Boz Imperial Delay - just awesome fun, fiddle away and gets lovely effects, has an auto ducking feature and works really well to make mono vocals sound stereoey..


----------



## PeterKorcek (Jul 2, 2015)

There are many great plugins in this area, but recently I played a bit with Replika and EchoBoy


----------



## jtnyc (Jul 2, 2015)

Echoboy - Great! Allows you to go deep, but can be used simply with great effect.
Replika - Simple. Great sound. Pretty much instant gratification. 
FreqEcho (freebie from Valhalla) really cool plug!
Timeless 2 is cool. I love FF, but I find I don't use it often. It may the very busy UI, but it also sounds a bit cold to my ears at times.

Echoboy is warm and very versatile. Clean/saturated - tube/tape/analog/digital. Great modulation. Many modes, many options.


----------



## RCsound (Jul 2, 2015)

More Feedback Machine 2, and recently Replika.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jul 2, 2015)

I mainly use NI Replika and Waves H-Delay.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## chrysshawk (Jul 3, 2015)

Echoboy. After I got EchoBoy last year, all other delay plugins (and a lot of non-delay plugins even) were never used again


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 5, 2015)

I already use Replika but will definetely have a look at Echoboy and Timeless 2. Thanks gents!


----------



## ThomasL (Jul 5, 2015)

D16 Sigmund.


----------



## wst3 (Jul 6, 2015)

One favorite delay plug-in? That's heresy!

In no particular order:

All the PSP Audioware delays - something about them, they just always sound great. Not always the easiest to configure, but the sound!
Echoboy - flexible, sounds great, easy to use, has some neat tricks
Cooper Time Cube - probably my favorite sounding delay right now, doesn't do a lot, but I love the sound.
FF Timeless - extremely flexible, and the sound is unique, not always right, but cool nonetheless
Rob Papen's Delay - another uber flexible delay, and it sounds great on big fat synthy sounds
These are the delays I use these days - the list is always subject to change!


----------



## rnappi (Jul 6, 2015)

Most of the usual suspects have been listed, but Metric Halo Dirty Delay & IK Tape Echo are also really nice.


----------



## R. Soul (Jul 6, 2015)

No mention of UVI Relayer... 

Madness I tell you, madness.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jul 6, 2015)

chrysshawk said:


> Echoboy. After I got EchoBoy last year, all other delay plugins (and a lot of non-delay plugins even) were never used again


Yep +1 Echoboy all the way.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jul 10, 2015)

R. Soul said:


> No mention of UVI Relayer...
> 
> Madness I tell you, madness.



Just picked up Relayer since I liked what it can do from the video, but the CPU usage goes nuts and becomes unworkable with one instance (Oh, early adopter blues  ). I'm hoping an update will fix. I'm using the AAX version in PT11 on Mavericks- I may try it in VEPro. Also The GUI is also overly large- bigger than any other plugin I've seen. Not sure why it wasn't noticeable in the video- hope they can scale it down a bit or give us size options in the future.


----------



## pavolbrezina (Jul 10, 2015)

I found the delay from latest incarnation of UAD Precision Mix Rack very useful with great modulation features.


----------



## Consona (Jul 11, 2015)

I use Zebrify, it's effect plugin that comes with U-he Zebra. You can do a lot with that because it has all those filter and distortion and other sections...


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 11, 2015)

another vote for FabFilter Timeless, ... but I am also surprised why noone mentioned Ohmboyz?! This thing is alive!


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jul 13, 2015)

Boz's Imperial Delay is killer.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 13, 2015)

I like the ability to modulate parameters in real time so I am limited to plug ins like dNa Optimus Prime.
Perfect replica of the Lexicon Prime Time Model 53 with enhancements like plugging in another plug in into it's insert slot for further manglings.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jul 13, 2015)

I personally love the little known Gem by earRekon: EARebound. When I switched from Logic to Cubase, I needed something that compared with Logics AWESOME delay designer - and this one gives me most of that functionality plus additional saturation/chorus/stereo spread etc. Really well done creative delay.



As others have said, there are TONS of great delays on the market. I highly recommend you demo them all and see which ones stick for you. For example, others swear by FabFilter's timeless, but I demoed it and couldn't get to grips with it. Just didn't like programing delays in it, which is a shame as I really like FabFilter in general. Perhaps I just needed more time with it? So it really depends on what you need and how you get along programing it, but what I love about EARebound is the ability to create really interesting delay lines very quickly and easily.


----------



## willbedford (Jul 14, 2015)

Recently I've been using NI Replika a lot. The 'diffusion' mode is superb.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jul 14, 2015)

I got in on the free offer for Eventide H-3000 at release and the thing is great. It does pitch bend, delay and more. Now it is $350.00 USD. I also use D16 Group Sigmund, a fun toy for €69.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jul 14, 2015)

I use Timeless 2 and the Rob Papen Delay quite a lot. 
Excalibur is quite new in my arsenal and i really like its delays.

Often it's Logic's Stereo Delay and sometimes the Waves 6 Tap or Logics Delay Designer.

Lately i demoed Soundtoys Echoboy and i think it would replace most of what i have. It's obvious that it's a quality Delay with great presets. 

However, i didn't bought it, since in the same time, i was working with the upcoming Melda mxxx - Plug in. That's a multieffect by definition and so you can build the craziest delays.


----------



## tiago (Jul 24, 2015)

EchoBoy by Soundtoys is by far my fav delay plugin, but I've also been using Replika by Native Instruments once in a while when I find it to be more adequate. Both plugins are great at what they do but I think that Echoboy allows for more experimentation, I keep Replika for simpler stuff.


----------



## emid (Jul 28, 2015)

H-delay from Waves is my go to. Timeless 2 for creative sound designing.


----------

